# Fujitsu ScanSnap S510 -- won't connect



## JMFlint (Dec 19, 2005)

My ScanSnap S510 will no longer connect with either my Windows XP computer or my Windows 7 computer.

I have no idea if there was an automatic update to the software (I didn't do anything that I recall), but it stopped working on the XP computer first (big red circle w/ slash over the "S" in the system tray), so I decided to move it to my Windows 7 computer (which is the computer I use most often any way). I requested, received and downloaded the proper software (from Fujitsu) to install on this version of the Windows operating system; however, same problem -- big red circle/slash.

I have changed USB ports, turned it off and on, turned the computers off and on, you name it, I [think] I've tried it.

Any thoughts?

Thank you.

Julia Flint


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Faulty hardware. Even without software or drivers installed, it should be recognized by the PC. If it's not recognized by two PC's, it's a hardware issue.


----------

